# Cast Your Votes - Please



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

All,

I have a job offer and would really appreciate your votes on weather you guys in Dubai think this is a sustainable deal.


Role : Middle East - Head of Operations IT services company (existing clients in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Qatar) Basic Salary 400,000 AED p.a. 50% accomodation - plus bonuses (which will be around 175,000 AED). 

I am on my own so no schooling, want to drive a big Yank 4x4 (we don't get them in London!) and want to enjoy an active life - sailing, golf (and a few beers!) etc.

My company will be relocating and sponsoring me for Visa etc..

Just to put some perspective on UK economy as I have seen a few threads saying that UAE is facing a downturn and that staying at home is a good idea -I don't think there is a full understanding how bad things are here. We have experienced the biggest House price drop in over 60 years, thousands are being laid off on a daily basis and two of our Banks are being propped up by the Govt. Plus the weather sucks, the traffic is appalling (plus you get disqualified after 4 driving violations for 12 months!) and our recession is bound to be deeper and longer than UAE. (Welcome to discuss Macro Economics on another Thread!).

Anyway just thought I'd give you some perspective.

Your votes and any comments are most welcome.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Slotty said:


> All,
> 
> I have a job offer and would really appreciate your votes on *weather you guys *in Dubai think this is a sustainable deal.


It's hot and sunny for 11 months or so of the year....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I say go for it.

I bet you're gonna do it anyway 

But seriously, it sounds like a very decent offer specially if you get the bonuses!!

You can get a really cool 2 bed. apartment at the overlooking the beach or the Marina or almost any other area of your choice, specially now that rents are "dropping"... or so they say.

No problems getting a 4x4, you can go crazy having your pick of colour, brand, size, etc.

But please keep your good road manners and don't go running over pedestrians once you get here. You'll learn what I'm talking about 

Good luck and congratulations on the great offer


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's hot and sunny for 11 months or so of the year....


Ok Ok I know I can't spell at least I'm not applying for an English Teachers' Job


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Slotty said:


> All,
> 
> I have a job offer and would really appreciate your votes on weather you guys in Dubai think this is a sustainable deal.
> 
> ...



Its not bad, but check out the reliability of the company that is the most important aspect at the moment. 
6 months ago I would have said that the pay was pretty poor for this position but now things have changed and the companies can pay much less. 

As for the UK banks been propped up by the Government, its very true, but you have to concider the politics here too. The Ruling family and Friends are the Government and the also control 80% of the companies that are here, 

also the weather here is not great its only 20 Degrees today Freezing


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Its not bad, but check out the reliability of the company that is the most important aspect at the moment.
> 6 months ago I would have said that the pay was pretty poor for this position but now things have changed and the companies can pay much less.
> 
> As for the UK banks been propped up by the Government, its very true, but you have to concider the politics here too. The Ruling family and Friends are the Government and the also control 80% of the companies that are here,
> ...


Temperature sounds horrific - it was a balmy 2 degrees on my car readout at 07.00 this morning - Thanks for the advice the goof news is that its actually a Branch of an exisiting UK Company been going for 15 years. 

As for State ownership of Banks - I'm not against it if that's te way it wa set up in the first place - but when the govt steps in and takes control of a private company you had shares in - it stings a little !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

just to give you an idea, you will be able to afford a 2 bed. apartment here:










or here










and one of these to go dune bashing










And then if you get too thristy and fancy a drink you can go here:


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the pics (although I suspect you might represent the Dubai Tourist Board!) As you predicted I'm 99% coming and you are tipping me over the edge - I have a meeting at 11.30 tomorrow morning when I have to sign or walk away ! 

Tense stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and if they want you that much ask for more $$$....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Slotty said:


> Thanks so much for the pics (although I suspect you might represent the Dubai Tourist Board!) As you predicted I'm 99% coming and you are tipping me over the edge - I have a meeting at 11.30 tomorrow morning when I have to sign or walk away !
> 
> Tense stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Good look with it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Go for it buddy, what's the Co called, maybe they have a good(or bad) reputation here, it's always worth finding out...


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Go for it buddy, what's the Co called, maybe they have a good(or bad) reputation here, it's always worth finding out...


They are called Panacea Services - They specialise in providing services to UK branch organisations like lawyers. I guess from my perspective I see a spread of risk because I will operating across a number of GCC countries some of which seem to be in slightly better shape than UAE/ Dubai ! 

Thanks for your words of encouragement by the way - I know I'll regret it of I don't !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What have you got to lose3 buddy? You're single, comeon out and enjoy, admittedly it ain't all perfect, like when you wake up every single bloody morning and it's sunny....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nah I do not work for the tourist board (far from it) but I thought I would give some happy advice for once, since I've been too gloomy lately... haha

nah, just kidding. Your offer sounds great, so why not? Just make sure you discuss with yoru company what will happen if things go wrong. Again, don't wanna be gloomy, but things have gone sour for people that I know, and you don't want that to happen to you.

i am sure your company will not mind that you are being cautious specially during these times. So many companies here going out of business or laying off people.

I would suggest all the following:

- negotiate maybe a month of paid accomodation until you find a place you like
- try to get a furniture allowance. tell them furniture is so expensive here. and then go to ikea 
- get a lump sum from your company instead of a bank loan so you can pay the one years rent in advance. Landlords are being more flexible now because the market is so slow, but still will ask you to give a few months in advance
- negotiate a severance payment or if they suddenly decide to drop off business or some other bad joke
- if you want your stuff sent from the UK instead of buyign furniture here, make them pay for it
- ask for a phone allowance and a salik allowance
- medical care of course
- anything else you can think of

and hopefully if it all goes right you may want to join us for coronas here:










and then in july when the heat is unbearable you can go and cool yourself here











Good luck with your interview!!


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> What have you got to lose3 buddy? You're single, comeon out and enjoy, admittedly it ain't all perfect, like when you wake up every single bloody morning and it's sunny....


Waking up to sunshine everymorning ......... I'll pop a quick post on Tomorrow letting you know where and when I'll be buying my first round in DBX !!! 

Hope to meet a few of you soon !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Slotty said:


> Waking up to sunshine everymorning ......... I'll pop a quick post on Tomorrow letting you know where and when I'll be buying my first round in DBX !!!
> 
> Hope to meet a few of you soon !


hurray! and extra drinks for the forum tourist board (cider in a large glass with no ice pls. - I-m a chav)


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Slotty said:


> Waking up to sunshine everymorning ......... I'll pop a quick post on Tomorrow letting you know where and when I'll be buying my first round in DBX !!!
> 
> Hope to meet a few of you soon !


Hope you meant DXB and not DBX since the latter is quite far off in Benin and I'm not too sure if anyone on here would be interested in going there. 

Anyhow, good luck with the move!


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> Hope you meant DXB and not DBX since the latter is quite far off in Benin and I'm not too sure if anyone on here would be interested in going there.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck with the move!


You guys are a tough crowd for us newbies ! I'm sure you are all pussycats in real life !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pussycats? Maybe, apart from dizzy of course, she's a tiger....


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Slotty said:


> All,
> 
> I have a job offer and would really appreciate your votes on weather you guys in Dubai think this is a sustainable deal.
> 
> ...



Hi Slotty, looks like you have a nice job offer here.

However, I'll have to go with my -now usual- downbeat comment. Yes, I think people in Dubai, including myself, are fully aware of what's happening in Europe -it's not just the UK, I for instance am from France- and elsewhere in the World, US, Asia etc. And I realise things are quite bad, although they might not be as bad in other parts of Europe as they are in the UK or Ireland -which are, I have to admit, pretty f...cked up, but hey, we've been bombarded for the past 10 years with articles and various PR on how great the british capitalist deregulation model was, so to some extent, this had to happen. But coming back to my point, if you see many people complaining about life in Dubai and in the UAE on this forum and elsewhere (I could recommend a few interesting blogs on request), this is not because they're not aware of the problems back home and are the victims of some kind of memory failure, this is because there are actually a lot of problems here. 
1. The economy might not be in as bad a state as it is in the UK now, but frankly I don't see how it couldn't get worse and worse as the local business model slowly falls into pieces and residents, many of whom are still largely in denial, progressively realise how bas it is! And it's not like things were actually managed in coherent manner by somekind of governement body, I mean there's just none, of if there is, it's a joke! So, think about it. 
2. Weather: I think it's ok for 4 months and the rest of the time it's crap. It either too hot, or too humid (nobody likes 35C+ with 70% humidity or worse), anyway most of the time you won't even get to see what color the sky is because it is SOOO polluted (familiar with smog?).
3. Which brings me to my third point: lack of infrastructure (see previous threads on the topics). On a side note, I don't see the fact of being able to buy a huge US gas guzzler for next to nothing is a particularly attractive feature!! An Audi RS4, why not, but then you'd have to go to Al Naboodah who are rubbish...
4. Generally Bad service/ Nothing get done/ Redtape nightmare/ impressive levels of incompetence in the services/ F&B industry (sorry but it matters to a frenchman).

In all, and neverminding the fact that I was made redundant a few days ago, I will soon be leaving for good this country, once perhaps an expat's heaven (or at least a good place to hang around for a few years), now, to paraphrase a famous local blogger, a "megapolis of consumerism, traffic, concrete hell towers, greed, racism, exploitation and inequality". 

But anyway, I sincerely wish you the best of luck in your endeavour and welcome to the UAE.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like a decent enough offer for a single person. Both the glass half full & glass half empy posters are right. Dubai is far from Utopia, but like many places your life here will be what you make of it. Learn to take the regular frustrations in your stride and appreciate the positives and you'll have a good time.

On a serious note, I suggest you don't commit too much financially to start with. I have seen too many people borrow a lot of money for a fancy car etc and then realise they are in a precarious position if things don't work out. Rents are starting to fall and I expect them to reduce a fair bit this year. It is likely that you would be able to pick up a nearly new car at a good price before too long due to 'forced' sales. 

And don't forget to sort out your financial and tax affairs before you leave. PM me if you want advice on what you need to do.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Great offer, go for it!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

do you have to pay for your own rent? if so I say no. it would take almost your entire salary for rent.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ok i just read it again. sorry I am a retard. 50% I still say no way. thats half your salary. just for a place to live. figure in car, bills, going out, ect.. leaves you with about 3-5% of your paycheck to save a year. you will prolly go into debt to live here. sorry, stay where you are.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> do you have to pay for your own rent? if so I say no. it would take almost your entire salary for rent.



How come? He mentioned a basic of AED 400k per annum plus an allowance of 50% of accommodation costs (to a limit I presume) and can get a nice apartment for around AED 120k per annum.

-


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I say got for it defo

but if you dont, can I have the job you were offered


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> How come? He mentioned a basic of AED 400k per annum plus an allowance of 50% of accommodation costs (to a limit I presume) and can get a nice apartment for around AED 120k per annum.
> 
> -


thats only 108,000 dollars us
rent for anum will be about40-50,000 dollars us, all paid in front.
he wants a 4x4 so lets say he gets a prado, 150,000aed
bills, 1500usd+
ect.. not a way I would want to live.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> thats only 108,000 dollars us
> rent for anum will be about40-50,000 dollars us, all paid in front.
> he wants a 4x4 so lets say he gets a prado, 150,000aed
> bills, 1500usd+
> ect.. not a way I would want to live.



AED 120k = USD 32,600 not USD 40 or 50K and the employer is offering to pay half his rent (to a limit I presume) anyway.

The package offered in plenty for a single person to have a nice life. There are many people in Dubai, and on this forum, earning less than that who live quite comfortably.

-


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> now, to paraphrase a famous local blogger, a "megapolis of consumerism, traffic, concrete hell towers, greed, racism, exploitation and inequality".


That sums up exactly my thoughts on it, but we just have to make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> AED 120k = USD 32,600 not USD 40 or 50K and the employer is offering to pay half half his rent (to a limit I presume) anyway.
> 
> The package offered in plenty for a single person to have a nice life. There are many people in Dubai, and on this forum, less than that who live quite confortably.
> 
> -


lets have him post back when he picks a place and see if he picked the 120k apartment. garuntee he doesnt.

the reason people come here is to make money and save. i dont think he will beable to do much saving, didnt say he couldnt live mrs moderator. assuming


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> lets have him post back when he picks a place and see if he picked the 120k apartment. garuntee he doesnt.
> 
> the reason people come here is to make money and save. i dont think he will beable to do much saving, didnt say he couldnt live mrs moderator. assuming


And you are assuming everyone needs to live the high life... 

Not everyone moves to Dubai simply for money. There is more to life than that.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yes Elph, there's friday brunchs, maseratis, sex on the beach and Yorks....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Not everyone moves to Dubai simply for money. There is more to life than that.
> 
> -


yeah like chili dogs, god I want a chili dog really bad.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dave...










Smile....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

micheal, there is no onions on that......i need onions


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> micheal, there is no onions on that......i need onions


Picky picky picky  



By the way I assume you have found Safestway? It stocks more American products than most other supermarkets. Just be ready to be shocked by what they charge.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't want much do you?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And if you need to ask, it's the big red lobster on SZR!!!

Really!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thinking of hotdogs (stop it AndyC!) the best I have found in Dubai are at Champions at the JW Marriott in Deira. They do American style foot longs. It's a sports bar and does quality junk food. I am curently boycotting it however, as their beer has become very expensive.


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

i know where safestway is. thanks. and there is a great american chilidog place in the dubai outlet mall on bypass road around the arabian ranches area. forgot the name of it though. maybe nathans.. not sure, but its good.

all american food is pricey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Do it dude - we all know you are better offer there than in the London.... but the question is, depending on your lifestyle, how long can you coop with the living & everyday conditions here?


----------

